# tater tot casserole



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ingredients
1 1/2 - 2 lbs. ground beef
1/2 - onion, diced
1 - 32 oz package ore ida crispy crowns or tater tots 
1 - 10 oz can cream of mushroom soup
1 - 8 oz container sour cream
1 - cup milk
2 - cups grated cheddar cheese
pepper, to taste (i like using mccormicks smokehouse pepper)
season salt, to taste
garlic to taste

Directions
Brown ground beef and diced onions, adding, pepper, seasoning salt and garlic salt to taste. Drain.

Pour ground beef & onion mixture into the bottom of a 9 x 13 casserole dish. In a separate bowl mix together the soup, sour cream and milk.

Pour the soup mixture over on top of the ground beef layer spread evenly to cover the meat mixture. Top with tater tots, sprinkle with grated cheese over the entire casserole.

Bake at 350 degrees uncovered for 30 minutes or until the casserole is bubbly and cheese is completely melted.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

Yep...this is a staple dish in our household. Its easy comfort food on a budget!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Hey Saltwater*

Tried this recipe tonight and it was a home run in this house. Simple and on the money for comfort food. Thanks:doowapsta


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

ber72 said:


> Tried this recipe tonight and it was a home run in this house. Simple and on the money for comfort food. Thanks:doowapsta


No problem glad y'all enjoyed it. Really easy and really good


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

that stuff's delicious, but my wife suped it up and made taco tator tot casserole. now I throw rocks at the orginal tot casserole. AND I'M GETTING IT TONIGHT!!! 

I'll post pics and recipe later.

And I'll say this to, to me its a lot better when you put the cheese between the stuffing and the tots instead of on top of the tots. I makes for crispy tator tots and nice gooey cheese. in the middle.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

FishBurd27 said:


> that stuff's delicious, but my wife suped it up and made taco tator tot casserole. now I throw rocks at the orginal tot casserole. AND I'M GETTING IT TONIGHT!!!
> 
> I'll post pics and recipe later.
> 
> And I'll say this to, to me its a lot better when you put the cheese between the stuffing and the tots instead of on top of the tots. I makes for crispy tator tots and nice gooey cheese. in the middle.


I do the same with the cheese, you want a really suped up one use left I've chili


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

MMMMM, looks great!


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

*Tater tot casserole*

Made this last night and it turned out really good! Thanks for posting. :doowapsta


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife makes ours with hb meat,pan sausage,lil smokies, and fresh homegrown squash when we got it. OMG I am honegry.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

one of the few foods I like leftover, straight outta the microwave... MMmmmmm


----------

